
Rick Santelli Calls for Infecting Global Population with Coronavirus - new_guy
https://www.commondreams.org/news/2020/03/06/your-brain-capitalism-cnbc-market-analyst-rick-santelli-calls-infecting-global
======
dv_dt
Not only is this morally wrong, the benefit analysis is fundamentally
incorrect.

------
IanDrake
Typical Socialist BS. Greedy Capitalist calls for the death of millions. Just
read the headline and trust our analysis.

Except Santelli was clearly (but poorly) trying to argue that Coronavirus
isn't that big a deal, as we'll all find out eventually. He wasn't actually
proposing or "calling" to infect everyone.

He was just saying it will take months for people to realize how small an
issue this is and infecting everyone would shortcut that time table, very
tongue in cheek.

------
new_guy
Full title:

'This Is Your Brain on Capitalism': CNBC Market Analyst Rick Santelli Calls
for Infecting Global Population With Coronavirus to Help Wall Street | "The
projected death of 11 million Americans would be a fair price to pay for
better long term stock growth, says a capitalist extremist."

------
rolph
old school vaccine used attenuated virus, basically viable virions that have
been given a beating so that they are not as pathogenic but elicit immune
response. that is the only hope of getting out of the pile this one steps
into.

that isnt the case, this article here seems to indicate someone thinks we
should; either all play "ookiemouth"; or ignore the virus and back to business
as usual, or as others have suggested "go back to work"

